# Home audio 3 way processor?



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm looking to build a 3 way setup for my home. And I'm looking to go active. I need a processor that has 3 way band pass cross-over, level control for each L/R channel, ~5 band EQ,parametric preferred. Digital input is best, but RCAs preferred, too. Basicly I'm looking for the DCX730 of the home audio version.

anyone know a processor with such capabilities or could point me to someone/forum that would know?

thanks


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

how much do you want to spend, and how much total control do you want to have?

Lot's of options out there. My personal fav is the Rane RPM series, and the rpm26z would fit the bill perfectly for you, but if you want to go cheaper, you can use the behringer dcx unit. There is a ton of info in this forum about the behringer pieces.

Currently, I am using a computer for it, and it definitly is expensive but offers a ton more control and options then anything out there.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

It's not perfect, but for $250 this is nice.
http://www.behringer.com/DCX2496/index.cfm

No RCA inputs

To beat this you probably need to spend $1000 - $3000
on a different brand or use a computer crossover system.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

thylantyr said:


> To beat this you probably need to spend $1000 - $3000
> on a different brand or use a computer crossover system.


not necessarily..the rpm26z can be found for ~$600 on ebay, and I'll probably be selling mine soon. 

I think it sound superior to the behringer, and actually prefer it to my computer setup, but it doesn't have as much control (no room correction) as the computer does.

But, one nice benefit of the rane, you can get a volume control for it. Good luck finding one for the behringer.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I second the Rane.

Have a RPM88 for the car


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the inputs guys.

the dcx2496 looks good. I can find it for less than $300, which is around my price range. 
the Rane rpm26z seems to be quite high end. There are none on ebay, and costs $1k online. 

It seems that balanced inputs and balanced outputs are standard. I have a denon AV that I want to use as my control point and power amplifier. The inputs are RCA, so, I would need to convert the processor's output signals from balanced to single-end?


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

backwoods said:


> not necessarily..the rpm26z can be found for ~$600 on ebay, and I'll probably be selling mine soon.
> 
> I think it sound superior to the behringer, and actually prefer it to my computer setup, but it doesn't have as much control (no room correction) as the computer does.
> 
> But, one nice benefit of the rane, you can get a volume control for it. Good luck finding one for the behringer.


http://www.rane.com/rpm26z.html

Says you need a computer to run their software.

$600 + cost of laptop?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Since we are all on the internet, the cost of the computer is already paid for. Can do a wireless eithernet connection if you don't want to run a cable from the puter to the processor.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Some of the older Rane processors show up on Ebay for pretty cheap occasionally.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200203986195&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Since we are all on the internet, the cost of the computer is already paid for. Can do a wireless eithernet connection if you don't want to run a cable from the puter to the processor.


My sound system has no computer in there, there is no room.
Plus, I like to adjust the system often, so a PC based crossover
wouldn't work for me. It can work for others.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Can go wireless from your desktop to the Rane if you wanted.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Don't forget to look into the dBX Driverack processors too. No digital in, but damned fine processors.


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Don't forget to look into the dBX Driverack processors too. No digital in, but damned fine processors.


those dbx are way out of my budget range!

picked up a dcx2496
!


----------

